# Polyp lab polyp booster? Anyone currently using this?



## picoreef

Just wondering if anyone has been using this product and if so how you are using it and are you seeing good results. Im currently trying to get better polyp extension from my sps but Im affraid to use similar products as I found they tend to pollute the water and cause algae. First hand experience would be appreciated before I blow 30bucks on algae fertilizer. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW

picoreef said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been using this product and if so how you are using it and are you seeing good results. Im currently trying to get better polyp extension from my sps but Im affraid to use similar products as I found they tend to pollute the water and cause algae. First hand experience would be appreciated before I blow 30bucks on algae fertilizer. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I use (and sell) the product regularly. The product should be used prior to feeding. i.e. you use the polyp booster before you feed Reef Roids, Oyster feast, Cyclopleeze etc. It seems to stimulate a feeding response which is why you would use it prior to dumping in your main "food".

I would not use it just for polyp extension (although using it with other products may increase your polyp extension through increased heath of the corals)


----------



## picoreef

So is it a food or just a stimulate ? Wouldnt a pre feed kinda do the same thing. Like if I dumped some of the juices in the tank prior to feeding?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW

http://www.polyplab.com/specialized-additives-for-corals-and-invertebrates/19-polyp-booster.php

Just easier for me to post a link.


----------



## picoreef

Thanks for link BIGSHOW but being in this hobby for so many years Ive realized I need to take take the manufaturers description of the product with a grain of salt. 

When you use it do you notice your acros extending as well. It mentions montis but nothing about acros. Forgive me for coming across as skeptical but I had a very bad experience from a similar product. I cant recall the name but it was packaged in a similar brown dropper bottle. Lets just say if you want to farm cyano that stuff was A1!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19

*Poly-Lab Booster*

i use it in my tank regularly i find it seems to work.. the thing i like the most is the responses from my acans.. the feeding sweepers come right out within a few seconds.. everything seems to be more responsive which is always a good thing when it comes to feeding a tank


----------



## BIGSHOW

picoreef said:


> Thanks for link BIGSHOW but being in this hobby for so many years Ive realized I need to take take the manufaturers description of the product with a grain of salt.
> 
> When you use it do you notice your acros extending as well. It mentions montis but nothing about acros. Forgive me for coming across as skeptical but I had a very bad experience from a similar product. I cant recall the name but it was packaged in a similar brown dropper bottle. Lets just say if you want to farm cyano that stuff was A1!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Yup, Acros go crazy with feeders.


----------



## fury165

Picked up a bottle to give it a try.


----------

